
Show HN: Endel – sound environments to help you focus - zrkzrk
Hey, Hackernews! We are working on a technology to help you focus. Endel generates personalized sound environments to help you focus faster, stay in the zone for longer periods of time and relax better. It&#x27;s an evolved procedural version of everyone&#x27;s favorite Music for Programming podcast.<p>We are currently going through Techstars Music program in LA and we need your help. We have created a web prototype of Endel that works in the browser. Can you please test it during one of your deep work sessions and provide feedback? There&#x27;s also an iOS version available by request.<p>Please visit <a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;work.endel.io" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;work.endel.io</a> and see if it&#x27;s working for you!
======
exikyut
FWIW, the website just seems to load
[https://work.endel.io/8_stream.mp3](https://work.endel.io/8_stream.mp3) via
an IceCast server. Huh.

And if your preferred media player doesn't like MP3s directly you can also use
[https://work.endel.io/8_stream.m3u](https://work.endel.io/8_stream.m3u).

I've personally found good success with just wget (and mplayer).

\--

Hmm. The sound is a little glitchy. There's one definite spot in the bit I've
recorded where it's very obvious it just switched tracks.

~~~
stvtsk
Hi, this is right, this is what we mean by "web proto". This web demo is
indeed very limited. Basically, it's a 24h mp3 recording with time zone
support.

Currnently proper adaptive procedurally generated experience is available in
our iOS beta (pleaae submit a request on the website and we will be back with
a TestFlight invite shortly). Thanks for testing it out!

------
alanfalcon
I'm clearly missing something: I don't understand why I schedule a session
instead of just starting one. Do I need to be a user of the Music for
Programming podcast to understand this?

~~~
whois
After taking a 5 second look:

My guess is that the calendar invite includes a link to the site. I've known
people who will block out periods of time for "Deep Work" sessions on their
calendar. Could just be a convenient way of helping people schedule those and
drive them back to the app. You def. don't need to use this feature.

~~~
pc86
But that doesn't explain why you can't just start a session.

~~~
stvtsk
why can't you just start a session? Click "Play" and Endel will start playing

~~~
xori
lol, totally didn't realize either that the play button wasn't just there for
show.

------
KinaDeSantis
I'm a user and a fan. I like to use it to sleep more than anything.

